# Fishing Tomorrow??



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone going? We are headed out tonight around 10pm. Should have the sword baits out at the spur around midnight. Give us a holler!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I wish I was but its a no go. Maybe i can talk somebody into it. Good Luck


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah we are heading out friday @ 5:00 and coming back saturday in the pm


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be around the nipple/maybe spur area on saturday.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, we didn't go. I hurt my back, and screwed up the trip.


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm curious about how you hurt your back. Fall off the dock Wednesday night?:letsdrink


----------

